
Show HN: Vetter – check if your emails will be spammed - sandaru1
https://vetter.monsoonyeti.com/
======
npsomaratna
Hi Hacker News!

I'm the co-founder and CEO of Medical Joyworks (the company which created
Vetter). You might be wondering - why is a _medical education_ company
building an inbox delivery tool?

Well, we have a 150+ international medical board (specialist physicians who
peer-review our medical education content). We communicate with them both
directly as individuals, and as a group via a mailing list.

We've found that some of our emails tended to end up in spam, despite their
content being very much non-spammy - and even though our email domain has
neutral reputation (we just don't send a lot of emails!); and we've got SPF,
DKIM, etc. setup. We even tried to validate our emails against SpamAssassin -
but our scores were extremely good (-1 or lower).

We figured that instead of dealing with tools that try to guess whether your
email might be spammed, we might as well test our emails against real email
accounts. So, we hacked up a set of scripts to send emails from our domain to
a set of Gmail, Hotmail, Outlook and Yahoo accounts, and just started playing
around.

We were kinda shocked to see how trivial changes in an email's subject and
body could massively affect inbox rates. In fact, Microsoft's email services
(Outlook, Hotmail, and Live) were consistently sending our emails to the spam
folder. Thanks to our tests scripts, we managed to adjust our emails'
subjects/bodies to get 90% to 100% inbox delivery.

Because these scripts turned out to be so useful for us, we thought of turning
them into a proper tool that anyone else could sign up for and use - hence
Vetter.

Thanks for reading this. I'd love to read your comments and feedback - whether
good or bad!

~~~
copypirate
Share it on email geeks Slack

~~~
npsomaratna
Thanks for the advice! We've applied to join the Email Geeks Slack - fingers
crossed.

